# URGENT! ASAP need transport help San Antonio, TX to Dallas



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

This darling 13 year old, named Baby, was surrendered to the shelter in San Antonio, TX to be killed, yes by the owner! I have no doubt that the woman in the picture is the owner! 

AMA has pulled her and SCMR is helping by providing a temp foster home. At first there was a lot of confusion about this darling, but she is out and safe that is certain. However, AMA needs to get her moved to Dallas, which is 5 hours away. SCMR has a temp foster home in Dallas that is able to take her, until AMA can get her moved to their foster home.

Is there anyone able to help transport Baby out of San Antonio, TX to either half way to Dallas or all the way?





AS FYI, this is what was posted on facebook by a group in that area that crossposts:

Im TOTALLY Disgusted!!! But Lets get to that later ad find this Blind 13 year old purebred Maltese doggie a good home where **** be loved instead of DUMPED at a **** shelter to be killed! This is an owner surrender, so lets act fast on this one because theres no room and shes 13 and blind..but look at how beautiful she is!! She just wants to be held and loved on....

Here is Baby's info:

*Meet Baby (252297)! Baby is a 13 year old, spayed, Maltese that was just owner surrendered to ACS as a euthanasia request. Baby does have some health issues which her owner has decided has become too much for her to handle. She is blind in both eyes and needs a lot more attention and care than her current owner is able to give*. 

Baby is very friendly and gets along just fine with other doggies, although she would probably prefer a calm and submissive buddy to hang out with. Baby loves to be held, cuddled, and would love to be the center of your world. 

She knows how to roll over, sit, lay down, and shake! 
Because of her health issues, Baby will need a little more care than most dogs, but she will repay you with lots of love and affection in return! 

We are hoping that she receives the 72 hour old, but unfortunately can not guarantee it. If you can foster, adopt, or rescue Baby, please contact the email address listed below and reference the animal ID # in the subject line.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am in Arlington, which is just outside of Dallas, but could drive a couple of hours South to meet anyone who would come North a couple of hours.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wish I were there as I would totally do what I could to help save this little life! WTG Glenda! Praying someone is found to help!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Glenda, I will let Ronda know, thanks so much, is your schedule open?

I need to go to church, and can check messages when I get back..

Thanks


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm open today, and can make arrangements for any day next week except Thursday (meetings at work). I've checked the maps and Temple is half way, and would be a great meeting location.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is Clarissa Castro - username Cupcake still here? I think she's in San Antonio, maybe she can help?


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

How do we get in touch with her, suggestions?

Glenda I will let them know..............

Thanks!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Where is the dog right now? In a foster home in SA or still at the shelter?


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Baby has been pulled and is safe in SA, not sure exactly where, I am trying to get that info.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll post on my FB page and see if anyone knows anyone in the area who could do transport. So that would be from San Antonia to near Temple where Glenda could get her?
She's absolutely gorgeous and smart. Don't want to say the words I'm thinking of her owner. :angry:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

yes to meet Glenda, and then Glenda would meet the SCMR temp foster mom............thanks!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am thinking of a way as well. I have a friend who was down that way this weekend but they are already on their way back!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks all, appreciate any help, and will let everyone know if we work something out, we are looking at many options. If we don't hear something, I may contact PnP to see if there is an available pilot......


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll keep watching for updates!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

FYI, we are still looking at options, thanks!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

FYI, the rescue that has her is still looking at options, thanks all!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

It is with a very heavy heart to have to share that Baby is at the vets now and has to cross the bridge today. I am trying to get more info, this was in SCMR's email this morning:


Thanks for all your help Debi. Baby is with Dr Betsy in SA. She has to go to the bridge today. She's very ill. Please thank everyone for all the effort they put into saving this precious one. 

Since this is my personal account I can say what my heart is feeling....that the scum owner didn't want to deal with her, so she left her at the shelter to be killed. At least Baby had people that truly cared for her and wanted to badly to help her. I feel so badly for her, which we could have helped her sooner.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. May you rest in peace sweet Baby. No more pain or sickness, run and play at the bridge.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am just sick reading this. Everything else seems so terribly unimportant when you read that we have lost a little one like this. :crying:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got word that she was in heart failure with several other health issues. My thought is it was probably decided it was kindest to let her go peacefully.

It is hard to see these sweet babies go...............RIP beautiful Baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:I didn't expect this RIP, Baby So sad that she was so sick but hoping that she was held and loved in her last minutes to know that life and people are not all bad like her owners.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just the thought of her being abandoned by her owner when she needed her the most.....uggggh....I just don't understand humans.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

We can only hope that her owner gets what she deserves..an eye for an eye. I hope that someone held the sweet little girl as she crossed over.

This reminds me of a dear friend of mine. She sells insurance and was at someone's house and saw a female dog with pups on a country road. The dog was kind of wild, but she managed to get her and the pups to a vet. The vet said the mother was too feral and they needed to pts. My friend asked them to give the dog something to relax her cause she wanted to hold and love her so she would know what it felt like before she crossed over. She kept one of the pups and found homes for the others. She visited the homes several weeks later and took one of the pups back cause she felt like they weren't taking care of him. So, she still has the two dogs and is just the greatest person.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

:smcry: I will never understand people. How can some people live with themselves and the decisions they make. Sweet, sweet baby in a better place.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

yes, Baby needed her parent now more than ever, but they chose instead to take her to a shelter with the intention of them killing her...............what is wrong with some people....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, this is devastating news. RIP dear little one. I so wish we could have found you earlier.


----------

